# +++ مكتبة شرح قوئم الفوتو شوب للمبتدئين  +++



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

*بسم لاب والابن والروح القدوس
 اله واحد امين

انا دورة فى المنتديات دلوقتى عشان القى شرح القوئم  لحد ما اعملهم بنفس وحنزل الصور 
لشرح سهل والاخ الى شرح موضح حاجة كتيره شكرا ليه عمتا 

 +++++++++++++
**
أدوات فوتوشوب شرح بالصور شرح الادوات بالصور للمبتدئين
 شريط الأدوات ومفاتيح الإختصار






 قائمة








*
* طريقة فتح عمل جديد و طريقه إدراج صوره و طريقه تصغير صوره ما






*
*
* 
يتبع
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

*ح الأدوات في الفوتوشوب





​* 


* شرح أدوات الفوتوشوب

 



​*​ 
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

*رح أدوات الفوتوشوب

 



​* 
* شرح أدوات الفوتوشوب

 



​*​ 


​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

*رح أدوات الفوتوشوب
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



** شرح أدوات الفوتوشوب




​*​ 



​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

* شرح أدوات الفوتوشوب

 



​*​ 


* شرح أدوات الفوتوشوب

 



​*​ 


​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

* شرح أدوات الفوتوشوب

 



​*

* شرح أدوات الفوتوشوب

 



*​ 


​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

* شرح أدوات الفوتوشوب

 




*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع

ممتاز ممتاز  ممتاز​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا جدا 

تسلم ايدك ياباشا 

ميررررررررسى كتير على الشرح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (23 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير _
_بجد_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مايو 2009)

بجد رائع جدا
ميرسى كتير ليك يا please be clear​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (24 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليكم وشكرا على مروركم وارجوكم مش تنسوا موضوع الدرس لايام الى جيه يا ريت كلنا نتعلم واخد بركة من بعض قريب جدا حنبتدى 
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 يونيو 2009)

*ايه ياباشا الحلاوة دي
الله ينور ياستاذي​*


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

_*مكتبه جميله *_
*ميرررسى ليك*
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بليز


----------

